# turn on



## traviswardjohnson (Oct 3, 2015)

I'd it wrong to get turned on when watching my wife making her self con and how can I get her to put her finger inside of her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Are you kiding? No nothing wrong with watching your wife do herself. Everything right!

Ask her to put her finger inside. I bet she will.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

intheory said:


> If she's embarrassed; she could start by doing it in the dark, then with just a candle, or the moonlight streaming through the window.
> 
> You know, just ease herself into being comfortable with it.


I agree, don't start out with a bright spotlight and trying to get video of her doing this. 

More enjoyable than watching, can be holding her in your arms and feeling her body climax. Sometimes you actually have to close you eyes in order to see everything happening.

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------

